# Note to self



## Surlysomething (Oct 3, 2012)

You know you have them. Mine for today.


Note to self:

Let it go. 
Stop.
What the F, Tina. *LET HIM GO.*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 4, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> You know you have them. Mine for today.
> 
> 
> Note to self:
> ...



You can't. I'm here to stay!! BAHAHA!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 4, 2012)

You better stay until we get to hang out. At least! I'm working on getting my passport because I want to do some road-tripping down that way.






Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You can't. I'm here to stay!! BAHAHA!!


----------



## Melian (Oct 4, 2012)

Note to self:

Spend less time planning Halloween parties and more time preparing for defense.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 4, 2012)

Note to self:

Married chicks are off limits no matter how cute they are or how much they want the wang.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 4, 2012)

Note to self:

don't use the term "wang" ever again


----------



## sarahe543 (Oct 4, 2012)

it's not the way to a man's HEART that is through his stomach


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 4, 2012)

Note to self:

24 is really young. But it could be fun.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 4, 2012)

Note to self:

Don't do it and stop trying to fool yourself.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 4, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Note to self:
> 
> 24 is really young. But it could be fun.



I'm 27, I'm going to assume that was just a typo.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 4, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Married chicks are off limits no matter how cute they are or how much they want the wang.



QFT!

Note to self: 

After she just gets done sending you pictures and telling you how naked and vulnerable she feels, don't ask for more.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 4, 2012)

Hahaha. You always know how to make my day better.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm 27, I'm going to assume that was just a typo.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Oct 4, 2012)

Note to self: 

Spend MORE time planning for Halloween parties 
Spend MORE time decorating the house 
Watch MORE Halloween movies 
Hurry up & goddamn buy _Hocus Pocus_ on blu-ray already


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 4, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Note to self:
> 
> don't use the term "wang" ever again



You could always substitute pecker for wang.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 4, 2012)

Note to self:

Snuggling with the pug after work needs to become a ritualistic habit.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 4, 2012)

Note to self

Leave a note for self

Oh and stop laughing at the word pecker thanks Leo lol


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 4, 2012)

Note to self:

Making brownies at 36 years old is better than at 6 years old with siblings. I get the lick the spoon alone.


----------



## freakyfred (Oct 4, 2012)

Note to self
Get up earlier so there's more time to draw.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 5, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> it's not the way to a man's HEART that is through his stomach


It's through his back with a machete.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 5, 2012)

Elaine,

Finish writing at least one book. Publish it. Become famous. Laugh at all the critics while sunning myself on a beach somewhere exotic. Travel some more and have a boy-toy in every port.

Stop spending all your money on important stuff like lawyer's bills and gas and just buy the damned leather riding boots. And the Hello Kitty flogger.

Complete the voodoo doll of the weasel. Buy extra pointy extra long pins.

Follow Wonton around the house to find out where she hid your lepidolite heart and female Boji stone. 

Date that guy. Have some stupid silly sexy fun with him. Screw the past and never mind that he's half your age.


----------



## bremerton (Oct 5, 2012)

note to self: make sure all windows in house are closed before it rains.


----------



## MrBob (Oct 5, 2012)

Rob,

You're not going to get any studying done today with a sick niece to look after...just accept it and settle down for this Big Bang Theory marathon you're going to have to watch all day.

By the way, that film idea you had last week is epic...you should really write a treatment.

And have a shave today...there's a fine line between sexy stubble and looking like a vagrant...you're approaching that line!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 5, 2012)

NTS:

Being bitchy on the Friday before a long weekend is really counter-productive.


----------



## seeker421 (Oct 5, 2012)

Note to self:

Actually read the notes I write to myself.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 5, 2012)

Note to self:

Make sure you tell everyone that's important to you that they are. I might not have another chance


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 26, 2013)

Note to self:

It's worth it. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## analikesyourface (Feb 26, 2013)

Note to self: going out on your snowmobile, alone, with a few weapons for self defense, is actually a really good idea even if it sounds like the premise for a horror film. 

Meditating and smoking pot on a snowmobile in the middle of the woods at night is DEFINITELY a good way to mend a broken heart.


----------



## camprman (Feb 26, 2013)

Note to self: Get over it. She used you for a soft landing.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 26, 2013)

Note to self no matter what happens or doesnt you will be ok


----------



## The Dark Lady (Feb 26, 2013)

Note to self:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 27, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> Note to self:



Note to Self:

FORTUNE FAVORS THE BOLD!!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 27, 2013)

Self,

Keep up the good work.


Best wishes,
Me


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 9, 2013)

No one is above being dumped / cheated on / easily forgotten. You've seen it happen to the most amazing, attractive, intelligent, uncomplicated people and you shook your head.

That shit _happens_, Odie. It's not the report card on who you are.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 9, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> No one is above being dumped / cheated on / easily forgotten. You've seen it happen to the most amazing, attractive, intelligent, uncomplicated people and you shook your head.
> 
> That shit _happens_, Odie. It's not the report card on who you are.



I completely agree with you; this doesn't make you any less of an amazing person. 

Note to Self: it's okay to be awesome.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 9, 2013)

Note to self, 

Those who are lead in a race will eventually have someone who is trying to trip you. Stumble with grace, keep your head high... you're making waves.


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 11, 2013)

Note to self: 

Your new hobby of doing nothing until you pass out is bad for your sleeping habits.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 11, 2013)

You will get over the dissappointment, the lack of anything good to look forward to however may take longer to adjust to just keep swimming


----------



## sophie lou (Mar 11, 2013)

When the walls come tumbling down true friends are the ones that dig through the rubble to pull you out. They are the friends to hold closest


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 11, 2013)

NTS:


Stop questioning happiness so much.
Stop worrying about what they think.
Plus: more coffee


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 11, 2013)

Note to self: don't question the habits of drinking whole milk. The hot hole pain is worth it.


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 16, 2013)

NTS: Ask someone to shoot you if that ugly mother of a green-eyed monster ever gets a hold of you.


----------



## sophie lou (Mar 16, 2013)

It is inevitable that the packet of chocolate buttons resting on your boobs when you fall asleep sitting up will empty on your belly before you wake up. Now that was a sticky situation to wake up to.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 16, 2013)

NTS

A leopard does not change its spots

and sometimes being nice and openly forgiving is not the answer

sometimes you need to be blunt and brutally honest

and that is ok as well


Me


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 16, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> NTS
> 
> A leopard does not change its spots
> 
> ...



This! 

I needed to do this exact thing today too. Can't rep you - just wanted to say... :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 17, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> This!
> 
> I needed to do this exact thing today too. Can't rep you - just wanted to say... :bow:



You and me both My incident happened this morning it woke me right up oh that honesty however lead to me being blocked fyi. Which is actually probably a good thing


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 18, 2013)

I got her, ODFFA.

I needed to hear it too.




ODFFA said:


> This!
> 
> I needed to do this exact thing today too. Can't rep you - just wanted to say... :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 18, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I got her, ODFFA.
> 
> I needed to hear it too.



hugs ty glad my lesson helped you both


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 23, 2013)

NTS

It is very important to find a work/life balance that is happy... or you will burn out or die from a heart attack. Find a peaceful balance now.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 23, 2013)

You're not doing anything for them.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 23, 2013)

NTS You can't save everyone, sometimes you just need to be there to listen. That is ok to.


----------



## Creepy (Mar 27, 2013)

Note to self: Find out if WhiteHotRazor has stopped using the term "wang".


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 28, 2013)

NTS: Learn how to use chopsticks. 
...Because you look like an idiot when you go to that Korean place and they have to bring you a fork.


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 28, 2013)

Holt them like you hold a pen sort of a sideways V and you only need to move the top chopstick (its a painful way to eat rice though)



NTS: You dont have to eat all the easter eggs at once they last a while you know


----------



## Cobra Verde (Aug 22, 2013)

Next time you get the bright idea to walk through the New England Holocaust Memorial do it at the _end _of the day rather than the beginning. :really sad:


----------



## Esther (Aug 22, 2013)

NTS: Quit being a wuss.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Aug 22, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Self,
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> ...



I second this.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Aug 22, 2013)

Esther said:


> NTS: Quit being a wuss.


It would be hilarious if you didn't put in "NTS:" and it read like you were responding to my post. In fact, I'm going to pretend you were if that's cool.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2013)

NTS Not everyone knows you the way you do don't be so hard on people who don't


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 19, 2015)

NTS: Insecurities and all, you deserve neither disloyalty nor hatred.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 19, 2015)

NTS: 'Simple' is not the same as 'easy.'


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 19, 2015)

NTS: Watching terrible horror movies still gives you the eebie jeebies when you are down in the basement and all three dogs go off barking like there is something down there with you.

NTS: Singing under your breath as you take the stairs three at a time will NOT save you. Nor will ensuring your feet and arms are covered under the blanket.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 21, 2015)

NTS:

Dude, you rule just like San Dimas High School Football.


----------



## Tad (Mar 10, 2015)

NTS: You will get more out of life if you sleep through more of it than you have been doing. So stop being a dumbass!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 15, 2016)

Are you ever _not_ going to fall for that?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 15, 2016)

ODFFA said:


> NTS: Insecurities and all, you deserve neither disloyalty nor hatred.



NTS: Best post in the thread


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 16, 2016)

Dims is still here. Luckily.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 17, 2016)

Note to Self: I just saw Fuzzy post again...


----------



## Leem (Oct 18, 2016)

NTS: don't brush the dog in front of the fan no matter how hot you are:doh:

Sometimes I'm so dumb:doh:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 18, 2016)

Ohmergawd, fuzzy!

Nts: you need to demo your love to your spouse. Remember to buy farm simulator 2017 so that you can farm together #couplesthatgametogetherstaytogether


----------



## Melian (Oct 18, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ohmergawd, fuzzy!
> 
> Nts: you need to demo your love to your spouse. Remember to buy farm simulator 2017 so that you can farm together #couplesthatgametogetherstaytogether



Just read that as "farm stimulator."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh, plow my fields, baby!


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 20, 2016)

Note To Self: Take more shower pictures


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 20, 2016)

Note to self: Don't try and sleep off being cold. You will give yourself mild hypothermia. _Again._


----------



## Anjula (Oct 21, 2016)

NTS: Relax. Overthing (literally) kills you.


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2016)

NTS: stop giving a fuck at work. No one else does, and neither should you.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes! Don't give those fucks away for free, slore! 

--

NTS: sleep, biatch! Stop jamming shit in!


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yes! Don't give those fucks away for free, slore!
> 
> --
> 
> NTS: sleep, biatch! Stop jamming shit in!



You can't stop "jamming shit in," and I'm the slore?


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 21, 2016)

..........


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 21, 2016)

Bahaha i am a slore!!


----------



## Tad (Oct 21, 2016)

Note to self: go to The Fuck Store and stock up, before work starts next week. Ran out at about noon Thursday this week, and with not a fuck to give I certainly wasn’t going to go out in the rain to restock.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2016)

Note to Self: I have never seen Tad type fuck before....wtf happened here? 

View attachment 14441171_1135348143167085_4634395333714944791_n.jpg


View attachment 14519832_1145569678811598_7134823821091173739_n.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 21, 2016)

Lmfao!! You are right!!!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 25, 2016)

Darling self,


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 25, 2016)

Note to self: 
Too many f-words in this forum. Unpleasant reading. Must avoid. Go to Library, or 'what made you LOL today', for more pleasant reading.

Of course, would have to endure unpleasant forum telling self to avoid unpleasant forum. 

Note 2 to self: 
Leave future notes to self on smartphone, not forum.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 25, 2016)

I confess to being genuinely curious; do you truly find the *f* word stressful?

No one i know uses it to describe any sexual act; it is reserved almost soley for interjection, stressful comment, or emphasis.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 25, 2016)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ7lIRvb4-g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ7lIRvb4-g[/ame]

letters, letters, letters


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 27, 2016)

The f word is one of my absolute favorite- I find it's use to be a big stress reliever....that and I don't fucking like anyone telling me how to talk to judge me because they are delicate 

Cunt is my next favorite word.....and I have called both men and women cunts. 

Just like both can be bitches. 

Oh who gives a fuck how I talk anyway :doh:


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 28, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The f word is one of my absolute favorite- I find it's use to be a big stress reliever....that and I don't fucking like anyone telling me how to talk to judge me because they are delicate
> 
> Cunt is my next favorite word.....and I have called both men and women cunts.
> 
> ...



I'll admit that the 'c' word makes me uncomfortable. I think it has something to do with how much you hear those words on a regular basis and how desensitised you therefore are to them. However, we are all adults here so we are entitled to use whatever words we want (as long as we don't go around calling each other certain words, that isn't allowed, obviously).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 28, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> I'll admit that the 'c' word makes me uncomfortable. I think it has something to do with how much you hear those words on a regular basis and how desensitised you therefore are to them. However, we are all adults here so we are entitled to use whatever words we want (as long as we don't go around calling each other certain words, that isn't allowed, obviously).



Actually I don't hear them on a regular basis- I tend to think I like the shock value of them. It makes the words more "powerful" when people react to them. 

Which is pretty much the power of most words....the value that people give them.


----------



## agouderia (Oct 29, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> I'll admit that the 'c' word makes me uncomfortable. I think it has something to do with how much you hear those words on a regular basis and how desensitised you therefore are to them.



Actually, I've never heard the "c"-word in American English - only in British. The 'bl'-word is also much more common there - most likely also the "f"-word. From my experience, also if you read popular literature, dirty words are a much more accepted part of everyday language in British than in American English.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 29, 2016)

I have to disagree that it isn't common, though I cannoT speak to the % spoken location.

The only places swearing is frowned on it in corporate offices (most startups dont care) and in front of children. We swear using the F word all the time; walking in any major city you will hear it from every conversation as measure of how irritating or stupid what you are relating is.

We tend to say "the c word" more as either an insult or affectionate insult. Women are more likely to call each other cunt than a man, but men call each other it too. If it isn't an insult it is usually uttered in a tone of incredulousness as the sassiness of the person in front of you.

In Canada we don't tend swear in front of people we don't know/like. So if you came from overseas to visit we curb it quite a bit, which might give the impression we don't swear.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 29, 2016)

This is why "cuck" is the best word


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 30, 2016)

I love it when someone asks what it means. Instead of linking to Google like a smartass I enjoy explaining it and always getting the same befuddled "Wait, they think it insults the _recipient_?" reaction. It's wonderful how in just 4 little letters you can get the undesirables of society to willingly broadcast their own sexual insecurities and worthlessness.
Whoever coined that term and managed to cram "I'm useless, don't ever bother taking me even the slightest bit seriously" into just 1 syllable is on my Xmas-ham list for life. :wubu:




Are you there Me? It's me, Me:

Come on be alive again, don't lay down and die.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 31, 2016)

fat hiker said:


> Note to self:
> Too many f-words in this forum. Unpleasant reading. Must avoid. Go to Library, or 'what made you LOL today', for more pleasant reading.
> 
> Of course, would have to endure unpleasant forum telling self to avoid unpleasant forum.
> ...



I guess the irony in my 'note to self' went right over others' heads. 

But I do find the 'f-word' bothersome, especially when written. Oddly enough, other than among some of the other passengers on the bus, I almost never hear it spoken, and that has been true as I have changed jobs over the last 30 years in this city (Ottawa). And, I grew up in a place and time when saying 'fuck' could get your mouth washed out, figuratively and sometimes literally.

So, for me it still has extreme 'shock and attention grabbing' value. And the people who I do hear using it are generally in some other way also 'show-off' people - outre hair colour, odd clothing, smoking in a no-smoking zone - people who are out to shock or gain attention for themselves. And people like that, who desperately want other people to notice them, do bother me.

Anyway, enough psychology for now. It's not you, it's me, and if you wish to write the f-word, clearly it's your choice. 

But, there are other adjectives that would also show your intellect and wisdom, n'est-ce pas? All I really want is variety, instead of an endless diet of 'fuck that, it was fucking good, I got fucked, it was fucked up, just fuck it and leave, fuck, fuck, fuck.....'


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 31, 2016)

Using another word wouldn't have worked because people were specifically having fun with the expression of being out of tucks to give. That was the point, rather than, "LOL we're being so naughty by saying fuck!"



Fake edit: my autocorrect can get tucked.


----------



## Anjula (Oct 31, 2016)

NTS: have I fucked everything up? Probably... how could I've been so stupid? No idea. Do I love him? I don't know...


I wish I was 19 again

Do you ever feel just completely lost or is it just me?


----------



## lille (Oct 31, 2016)

Anjula said:


> Do you ever feel just completely lost or is it just me?



Definitely not just you.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 31, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> Using another word wouldn't have worked because people were specifically having fun with the expression of being out of tucks to give. That was the point, rather than, "LOL we're being so naughty by saying fuck!"
> 
> 
> 
> Fake edit: my autocorrect can get tucked.



Yes, I realise that people were having fun - hence the irony in my posting.

And yes, your autocorrect is definitely tucked!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Nov 1, 2016)

fat hiker said:


> irony


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 24, 2017)

Leave well enough alone. Stop ruining a good thing by always going OTT.


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 26, 2018)

Don't be surprised when it inevitably kicks off again, but don't spend every waking moment poised to shield yourself from the onslaught. Live your life in the meantime. It'll creep up on you suddenly anyway, but you'll be ready the moment it does. Deep breaths. One day at a time. You've come out the other end of several shitstorms. You've got this.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 26, 2018)

Not sure what trials you are weathering but I wanna cheer you on, just the same. YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 27, 2018)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I confess to being genuinely curious; do you truly find the *f* word stressful?
> 
> No one i know uses it to describe any sexual act; it is reserved almost soley for interjection, stressful comment, or emphasis.



Yes, I do find being around being around people who use the f* word stressful - I find it is generally used either for bullying purposes, to spread stress around unnecessarily, or out of total laziness. Oh, and occasionally to shock, but those uses don't seem as stressful as the others.

Perhaps in some environments where it has become everyday useage I'd not be so bothered, but in my own corner of the world, when it appears it is generally one of thse three unpleasant uses, and the bullying one is by far the most objectionable, especially when it's being addressed to service personnel of one sort or another.

Bullying the postal clerk or bus driver or schooteacher by interjecting the f* word into every sentence is simply unacceptable behaviour, though others seem to enjoy bullying that way.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 27, 2018)

fat hiker said:


> Yes, I do find being around being around people who use the f* word stressful - I find it is generally used either for bullying purposes, to spread stress around unnecessarily, or out of total laziness. Oh, and occasionally to shock, but those uses don't seem as stressful as the others.
> 
> Perhaps in some environments where it has become everyday useage I'd not be so bothered, but in my own corner of the world, when it appears it is generally one of thse three unpleasant uses, and the bullying one is by far the most objectionable, especially when it's being addressed to service personnel of one sort or another.
> 
> Bullying the postal clerk or bus driver or schooteacher by interjecting the f* word into every sentence is simply unacceptable behaviour, though others seem to enjoy bullying that way.



Interesting; I never hear it in those contexts. You swear at a bus driver in the GTA and the bus driver parks the car and tells you the bus wont move unless you aren't on it lol.

I've had two people try to use it to bully me and it was so hilarious hearing it as an insult, me and the people with me started laughing uncontrollably.

I tend to hear it/use it like;
"Timmy got in a carcrash..." 
*rapid inhale* "Oh, f...is he ok?!"

Or 
*something slips off the counter*
*bone weary sigh* "oh, f me...."

I swear a lot in good nature; i might go "what the f?" When my dog drops something; they loll their tongues because they know when i swear it's all in fun.

If I go quiet or start to speak formally, people who know me run the other way lol


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 27, 2018)

My stint in the navy immunized me against the f-word, since the heroes with whom I served tended to know only about three verbs (f* was one), three nouns (including f*er) and half a dozen adjectives (such as f*in'). I remember having the following conversation:

Bos'n: "Seaman, gimme that f*er."
Me: "Which f*er is that?"
Bosn': "That f*in' f*er there." (points)
Me: "Do you mean that swab f*er?"
Bos'n: "F*, yeah!"


----------



## agouderia (Sep 28, 2018)

In essence, I'm with fat hiker on this one. While I don't exactly find the f-word stressful, I do find it linguistically limited, unimaginative, and not classy.

Also - it's such an absolute expletive. If you use it for all everyday annoyances - what do you use if things get really bad? It's the same way the other way around with postive adjectives: If you call an averagely pretty object beautiful - what do you call something that is of true timeless beauty?

So note to self: Try to keep language in proportion with situation.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 28, 2018)

agouderia said:


> If you call an averagely pretty object beautiful - what do you call something that is of true timeless beauty?



BBW.


----------

